# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Επισκευη Διαδρόμου WELSO

## Αννα Κουμπη

Καλημερα σας εχω τον διάδρομο ο οποιος εχει βλαβη (αρχικα σταματάει μετα απο λίγο τωρα δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου.Ρευμα παίρνει κανονικα το επανω μερος).Επειδη ειμαι απο ακριτικο νησι χιο και χρησιμοποιο τον διάδρομο λογω θεματων υγείας εαν μπορείτε να μου πειτε πως θα τον επισκευασω η που πρέπει να το στειλω και αν συμφέρει.Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------

